# New Verona Forum



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

As the owner of a Verona of one-day-old vintage, I would like to start a Verona (Owners) Forum. How does one go about that?

My choice of Verona was the culmination of a lively Coffee Lounge thread 'Decisions, decisions!' which in three days or so had over 1000 views, attracted some 70 posts and involved many CFUK stalwarts including DaveC himself!

Would an administrator please advise and/or assist?

Thank you.

Tony.


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Tony - do you mean a Quick Mill sub-forum?

I don't think that there are any currently set up for individual models.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If we can get a quick show of hands for Quick Mill owners then I am happy to consider it

We would need at least 10+ active members for it to be worthwhile


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

NickdeBug said:


> Tony - do you mean a Quick Mill sub-forum?
> 
> I don't think that there are any currently set up for individual models.


execpt the alex duetto forum and the rancilio silvia forum!!


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> execpt the alex duetto forum and the rancilio silvia forum!!


Doh!


----------



## Chockymonster (Jan 21, 2013)

Glenn said:


> If we can get a quick show of hands for Quick Mill owners then I am happy to consider it
> 
> We would need at least 10+ active members for it to be worthwhile


Does that mean we can get a Ceado grinder sub forum?


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

And a ECM machine and Compak grinder....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Chockymonster said:


> Does that mean we can get a Ceado grinder sub forum?


absolutely as we will be many in number come next week


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Glenn said:


> If we can get a quick show of hands for Quick Mill owners then I am happy to consider it
> 
> We would need at least 10+ active members for it to be worthwhile


Any Quick Mill owners fancy a sub-forum dedicated to Quick Mill products, issues, problems and solutions, advice, sharing of ideas or general gloating about how amazin' our machines are?

If so, please reply and if sufficient members are interested, it might become a reality (no promises, but hopefully).

As the Verona is such an amazing feature-rich machine and a really tip-top choice, I'm sure we'd find a lot to talk about.

Thank you,

Tony.


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> absolutely as we will be many in number come next week


Maybe I am being a bit optimistic but, you know, rose-tinted specs and all that!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

All new subforums will be considered when we have sufficient numbers

There may also be a contraction of some forums which have few posts


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks chaps, for all your replies and banter. Can't help feeling though, that there's a wee tinge of an undertone. No worries, I'm thick-skinned.

But I'd like to expand on why I asked for a Verona forum. It's not from any delusions of grandeur, or a wish to become any sort of empire-builder... quite the reverse in fact.

Without question, the Verona has a number of unique and desirable features, largely thanks to the influence of DaveC. And between Verona owners, such features may well be discussed at length. It would be unthinkably sad if any other member, especially anyone who had upgraded recently, should feel unhappy about their own new toy on account of reading about some feature or other that their prize setup didn't have. And, perish the thought, should that sort of thing ever appear to have come about deliberately, well, that's unkind, unfair and, to my view, utterly anti-social. Willy-wanging, I believe it's called... an apt term to describe one who brags about their (superior) equipment! Not at all a nice thing to do in polite circles!

So my leanings towards a smaller, dedicated forum were purely so that Verona owners/users could hide away in order to share openly, thoughts which might otherwise be perceived as willy-wanging, or which might just begin to cause disillusion for anyone else. I well remember, in the 60's, I was fortunate enough, in my mid-twenties, to acquire a top-end Hi-Fi system: Thorens transcription turntable, SME pickup arm, Shure V15 cartridge, Quad 33/303 amp and FM3 tuner together with Quad electrostatic speakers... the very pinnacle of Hi-Fi excellence. (I've always been a lover of classical music, which makes full use of the delicacy of Quad speakers). Anyway, I invited a classical music Hi-Fi buff work-colleague over, for what I thought would be a musical treat. His answer, was "Thanks, but no thanks. If I listen to your speakers, I may well end up unhappy with my own, which would spoil my music for me." I've never forgotten that, and try hard never to let that happen. And I don't want to be thought of as a willy-wanger either.

So a dedicated sub-forum could distance other users from possible threads which might engender envy and dissatisfaction, and would also act as a shield from boring Verona-specific issues. Any Quick Mill / Verona topics of a more general nature could be posted on a mainstream thread with links placed in the smaller stream.

Hope this clarifies my intentions in suggesting a dedicated sub-forum... I assure you they're entirely honourable.

Tony.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

There is no undertone - and I hadn't even considered giving it a second thought... as all suggestions are welcomed

Realistically though, we have to restrict the number of forums to a manageable amount

One of the frequent criticisms is that there are too many

Hope this clarifies


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Glenn said:


> There is no undertone - and I hadn't even considered giving it a second thought... as all suggestions are welcomed
> 
> Realistically though, we have to restrict the number of forums to a manageable amount
> 
> ...


Hello Glenn.

I didn't mean you Sir, but some of my forum 'mates' who were posting one-liners saying "does this mean we can have a sub for such-and-such, then?" Banter really, but I thought I detected just a hint of something or other. I think I must have imagined it.

Tony.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Tony, your style of posting I would think has disabused everyone of any notion that you are anything but a true gentleman with impeccable motives. Your post certainly makes that clear. I think Glenn simply wants to see how popular the QM forum would be, to avoid setting up a lonely space with few participants. Pretty sure the other posts were just a bit of friendly leg pulling. However, given the quality of the QM machines, I imagine there are many happy owners on here.

PS you would also appear to have impeccable taste in hi-fi equipment! I shan't derail this thread, (nor do I wish to publicly willy wave) but perhaps it would induce a twinge of nostalgia when I tell of my pair of restored Quad IIs.  They were restored for me by a respected amp designer who is a friend and client of mine. His system cost more than my humble abode (!) and whilst I enjoy listeningto music on his kit, when I get home I do find myself a bit disappointed, which is silly really (butto be expected when comparing something that is 10x the price or whatever).


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

Lovely! KT66's and all that, or were they KT88's?. Can you still get spares? I had my 33/303 overhauled at Huntingdon about ten years ago. Paid extra to wait while it was done, which I did, in a pub! The ELSs gave quite a lot of trouble when new, but settled down years ago. I had them fixed once at the factory (Acoustical Manufacturing, as it was then) and sat alongside the repairer as she worked, so learning exactly what to do. For years after that, if I had a problem, I simply 'phoned them and a new panel turned up in the post, f.o.c. For the old one, they said, "don't bother returning it, you've had enough trouble already. Just drop it quietly in the nearest bin." Wonderful!


----------



## teejay41 (Mar 9, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> His system cost more than my humble abode (!) and whilst I enjoy listeningto music on his kit, when I get home I do find myself a bit disappointed


My hearing went down the pan years ago (something to do with being a photographer in Rolls-Royce jet engine test-beds, I think). I now wear hearing aids in both ears. All Hi-Fi sounds crap, but I'm used to it and don't notice any more. Plus, I have screaming tinnitus in both ears, which I've equally learned to live with. It's always in the wrong key for classical music, so I've developed a liking for modern jazz as that hardly has a key, being relatively a-tonal.

But when I go to bed, it doesn't matter how noisy it is, as I'm deaf as the proverbial post!









Enough perhaps, of wanton thread-derailing!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

? It's your thread so you are probably allowed! I am the guilty party. No more OT from me now, or we'll never find out how many are interested in a Quickmill sub-forum. ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The QM subforum is live


----------

